# Any English families round Tarragona



## hmitchell (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi
we are a family of 4 living in Tarragona province and although the kids are enrolled in school they are struggling to make friends.
I am looking for advice really, on how to help them settle.
thanks
H


----------



## Marieher (May 10, 2015)

Hi - please can I ask how your children are getting on?.

We are a family of 4, two boys aged 9 and 6 and are thinking of moving to calafell. 

Please can you let me know if it's working for you now ?


----------

